# new pics



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i got my GC's installed and i finally took off my rain gaurd/ventshade things....

slammed
































rear drop








when i had my front bumper redone, i had them fill in the holes for the license plate


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

my new Magnaflow muffler















my new OEM mats from Courtesy Nissan








and my new Homer bobble head, DO'H!









-Robb-


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Very nice....looking good


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ver nice alty... and by the way, hot 97 is a tight station... its all i listened to when i visited NYC


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' really good!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride. How many inch is the drop?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks great...

Have 
I seen your car on the road somewhere before..

?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

^probrably, my g/f lives in Valley Stream


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo man Robb, you need to bring the car to the Shift meets on Thursdays.  I saw it once before, but only got a slight glance. Those pics look HOTTTTT!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I knew I have seen that car around before


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NIce Alty...more info on the screen and wuts next???


----------



## metro_se-r (May 5, 2003)

hot 97? u must be from the NYC tri state area........


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

I have that same exact muffler. Do you like it? I do


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks guys...
the screen is the Alpine cva1006 and i have a Pioneer in dash cd/dvd player.....
yes, i love the muffler.....


-Robb-

oh yeah, im gonna try to start working some day shifts so i can come to some of the eets on thurdays


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

damn- i really love your altima

nice drop


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

I've never seen an Altima look as good as yours. Very nice, clean too.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *damn- i really love your altima
> 
> nice drop  *


  



MP2050 said:


> *wuts next??? *


 rear drum to disc swap along with some brembo xdrilled/slotted rotors to match the front


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i think homer just makes the ride


----------

